# Strange Tivo Stream 4K issue .. Need Help Plz



## Bakhshalvi (Jul 9, 2021)

I have Tivo Stream 4K. When i connect it to direct my TV it works perfect 4K HDR. But my Tv Does Not support earc so i want to connect it to direct to my Samsung Q950T Soundbar, but when i connect it to my sound bar i only get picture until the Tivo Stream Logo as it reach or boot to main android home screen i dont get any display ??? Please can someone tell me what am i doing wrong so i am getting this issue ? Plz


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Try changing the resolution to lower. Maybe the soundbar does not support 4k.


----------



## Bakhshalvi (Jul 9, 2021)

keithg1964 said:


> Try changing the resolution to lower. Maybe the soundbar does not support 4k.


Soundbar is the latest Samsung Dolby Atmos soundbar and i am using it with Nvidia Shield 4K and also New Apple Tv 4K works perfect. So there is no issue of not supporting 4K.


----------

